# The awesome feeling of the 1 cent tip!!!



## uberxcalgary (Jul 25, 2017)

How many of you guys/girls have gotten the 1 cent tip?










Can't try to believe they meant $1.00 since they would have just pushed that button.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

And you get to pay tax on that


----------

